# Server-Laber-Thread



## Marbus16 (14. Dezember 2007)

Um mal die anderen threads nicht voll zu "OT-en", öffnet hier der Laber-Thread. Eventuell macht sich noch ein Mod die Mühe und verschiebt einige Postings hier rein.

Also erstmal angefangen, welche Hardware habt ihr bei euch drin?

Mein aktueller:
2* Pentiumm3 Xeon 700Mhz @Slot2, Asus XG-DLS, 2*256MB PC100 ECC-SDRAM, Hercules DynamiteVideo 128, 2*8GB IBM SCSI HDDs (1998), SCSI-CD-LW+CD-Brenner, renundanter 300-Wätter, doppelte "Baubreite",  5He 19" Chassis. Installiert ist Win2000 Advanced Server, Dienste sind Web und FTP-Server, zudem dient er auch als DL-Esel. Ganz neu und im Experimentalstadium ist der AD-Dienst.

Mein Nächster:
2* Pentium3 933Mz @S.370, Gigabyte 6VXD7, 4*SD-RAM noch unbekannter Größe (512+256MB liegen noch bereit), Asus V7700 (GF2GTS), [2*8GB IBM SCSI HDDs] ODER [WD 205AA] + Samsung SP1654N, [DVD-Brenner] ODER [2 DVD-Laufwerke], Netzteil noch unbekannter Dimension sowie Marke, das Gehäuse wird noch nicht erwähnt, obwohl es schon bestellt wurde. Das Geheimnis wird gelüftet, sobald det Case bei mir eingetroffen ist. Geplantes OS: Win2000 Advanced Server, geplante Dienste: AD, Web+FTP-Server, Backup-Server, Firewall, Gameserver, WSUS.

So, genug der Theorie, Bilder kommen bald nach.

Nu seit ihr dran - stellt eure Kisten vor, eure geplanten Projekte und alles was dazugehört.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Dezember 2007)

Sorry, aber das 2. istdoch kein wirklicher Server, das erste kann man noch durchgehen lassen 

Mein Server:
Cube Gehäuse unbekannten Herstellers
2 CWT 320W NTs (Redundant)
Adaptec 4 Port LAN Karte (wird wohl durch 'ne 3Com 3C996B ersetzt werden)
SCSI RAID Karte
6 10k/36GB SCA Platten (ev.) im RAID und Hot Swap Rahmen
Passender HW-RAID Controller mit RAM
Ein Streamer ist glaubsch auch noch mit bei...

Als Unterbau dient ein Supermicro 370DE6.

*DAS* ist ein Server


----------



## Falk (14. Dezember 2007)

Ich verfüge nur über derzeit drei Webserver, zählt das auch? 

Server 1: Athlon64 X2 2,8 GHz, 2 GiB RAM, 2x 400 GB HDD Software-RAID 1, Traffic inkl., Debian 4.0 64 Bit (domU Debian 4.0 32 Bit)
Server 2: P4 3,0, 2 GiB RAM, 200 GB + 80 GB HDD, 500 GB Traffic (Debian 4.0 32 Bit)
Server 3: P4 1,8, 2 GiB RAM, 80 GB HDD, 20 GB Traffic (Backup-Maschine) (Debian 3.1 32 Bit)

Der dritte fällt aber zum 01.02.2008 weg. Auf Server 1 läuft ein Xen-Setup, d.h. Webserver und Mailserver laufen in getrennten Virtuellen Maschinen. Allen Maschinen gemein ist das sie etwas wenig RAM haben, vor allem für Xen könnten es schon 4 GiB sein. Ist aber praktisch auch nur ein Hobby


----------



## ulukay (14. Dezember 2007)

zählt einer der neuen hier auch?
ibm 3650
2 quadcore xeons
18gb ram
6x 146gb 15krpm sas @ raid5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



seq. read:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



seq. write:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



c'ts iomix:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marbus16 (14. Dezember 2007)

Also wenn nen Server halb zusammengebaut rumliegt, isses noch keiner, da hast du recht. Ist aber ja in Planung und wird sicherlich noch dieses Jahr umgesetzt. 

@ulukay: Firmenserver zählen nich 

@Falk: Webserver, soweit privat genutzt, aber schon


----------



## ulukay (14. Dezember 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> @ulukay: Firmenserver zählen nich



ok dann mein Server/ZweitPC system (eigentlich mittlerweile hauptpc unter windows kann man ja nix gscheides mehr machen außer gamen)

Q6600
4GB Ram
Asus P5B Premium
Intel PRO/1000 PT Desktop Adapter, 1x 1000Base-T, PCIe x1
Intel PRO/1000 Desktop Adapter, 1x 1000Base-T, PCI
Adaptec 1430SA bulk, PCIe x4 (wird später als einfacher SATA Controller benutzt)
eine untertaktete 8600GT Passiv
eine Audigy 1

2x 500gb Hitachi 7K500
2x 750gb Seagate
1x 300gb externe maxtor @ firewire
bis auf 50gb alles mit aes verschlüsselt

das ganze im chieftec ar 2000
die 8 92mm lüfter werden mit 2 tbalancern gesteuert - bis 30° innentemp laufen nur 4 der 8 lüfter und die nur mit ~25% (PWM)


----------



## niLe (15. Dezember 2007)

Reine Desktophardware zählt auch nicht ;P, ist ja langweilig


----------



## riedochs (15. Dezember 2007)

Mein aktueller Server:

Via Epia M10000 running Fedora Linux 5
2x 160GB Samsung 5400 U/Min im Raid1
512MB RAM

Mein neuer (wird grad eingerichtet)

AMD Athlon X2 4200+ EE running Debian Etch AMD64 ohne GUI
Gigabyte M61PM-S2
2 GB RAM
Adaptec 19160 mit 2x 18GB Fujitsu MAN3184MC 10k U/Min U160 im RAID1 als Bootsystem
3x WD5000AAKS im RAID5 als Storage
1x Samsung aus dem alten Server für Images
1x Intel Etherexpres Pro100+ fürs WLAN


----------



## TALON-ONE (15. Dezember 2007)

Zählt Win Home Server auch ?   

Shuttle XPC SG31P5
mit be quiet! gedämmt
Intel G31 Chipset, Sock. 775
Core2Duo E4400
Shuttle ICE Heatpipecooler
2 GB GEIL RAM
WD 400 GB Server Edition SATA
Samsung 250 GB SATA
Samsung DVD-ROM SATA - nach Installation entfernt
Betriebssystem: MS Win Home Server
Betriebsgeräusch: kaum hörbar 


Achja:  Laberlabergesabber....








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marbus16 (15. Dezember 2007)

Kaum hörbar? Also das is auch kein Server   

Ist irgendwie nervig, wenn der Server komplett in Teilen neben einem liegt, aber Case+NT noch fehlen


----------



## TALON-ONE (15. Dezember 2007)

Naja, das Teil steht neben mir auf dem Schreibtisch, da sollte es schon ohne nerviges Gedröhn abgehen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jign (15. Dezember 2007)

TALON-ONE schrieb:


> Naja, das Teil steht neben mir auf dem Schreibtisch, da sollte es schon ohne nerviges Gedröhn abgehen.



Du sitzt in nem Porsche auch ganz nah am Motor aber verlangs da doch auch nicht etwa das man ihn nicht hört oder ?


----------



## TALON-ONE (15. Dezember 2007)

Nö, der Platz ist schon richtig gewählt. Das Gehäuse ist nicht größer als ein Schuhkarton 
Nen Porsche kann ich mir eh nicht leisten und den soll man ja auch hören 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_schnitter (27. Dezember 2007)

Beim Porsche zahlt man ja regelrecht für die Lärmbelästigung!

Nuja,Ulukays Server gefällt mir dann doch recht gut...:neid:
Aber mal ehrlich:
Wirklich notwendig is sowas ja nicht im Privatgebrauch (oder wollt ihr mich eines besseren belehren)?


----------



## Marbus16 (27. Dezember 2007)

Wenn man mehrere Rechner hat, ist ein Domaincontroller sehr nützlich (einmal Acc auf dem Server anlegen, auf allen Clients damit anmelden).

Zumal ich die Kiste nicht nur im Heimgebrauch einsetze sondern auch mal als Testkarnickel für Dinge, die ich in der Ausbildung gelernt habe


----------



## der_schnitter (27. Dezember 2007)

Testkarnickel...sowas kenn ich auch aber ich lass meine ganzen Schrottanwendungen auf dem normalen Computer laufen.
Was lässt du denn z.B. auf dem laufen?


----------



## Marbus16 (30. April 2008)

Muha, hol ich doch glatt mal hoch, wo grad die SCSI Platten so schön rödeln.

Versuche grad Ubuntu 7.10 Server auf nem Software-RAID1 zu installieren.


----------



## Snade (9. Mai 2008)

ich hab einen game server für wolfenstein

von 1993 
2GB festplatte
166 mhz CPU (für 4 leute)
256kb grafikkarte
128kb SD-RAM (oder so was...)


----------



## Gamer_95 (16. Oktober 2009)

Hier is wohl nixmehr los


----------



## Hardwell (21. Februar 2012)

schaut fast so aus


----------

